# Noisy jbl 1501e



## Lindy (17 Aug 2015)

Got one of the above and it has been set up since friday afternoon. It is still spitting bubbles every so often even though it has had many a good shake. The filter is also very noisy with its loud hum. what to do?


----------



## dw1305 (17 Aug 2015)

Hi all,





ldcgroomer said:


> Got one of the above and it has been set up since friday afternoon. It is still spitting bubbles every so often even though it has had many a good shake. The filter is also very noisy with its loud hum. what to do?


Sounds like it is sucking in air on the (intake) pressure side of the filter, and air bubbles are getting into the impeller housing.

I'm not familiar with the filter, but it is Eheim style taps (on the filter or in the hose) they are a possibility, if they aren't fully tightened. 

The other option is that it could be caused by cavitation if the hose (or intake pre-filter sponge) is dirty and there isn't much vertical drop from the tank to the filter (_i.e._ if it sits beside the tank, rather than underneath it). 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Lindy (17 Aug 2015)

Thanks Darrel. Will check everything's tight ( again) . Filter sits below tank so not that.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## zozo (17 Aug 2015)

The humming sound could also be the canister and hose touching the cabinet, the vibration of the pump will resonate from the hose to the cabinet and make a nice resonance-box. The stiffer/harder the hose to more vibration it will spread. A very soft silicone hose could do better or make sure the hose isn't touching anything. At least that was my case after putting all in a cabinet. I thought this would be more quiet, but then it drove me even more crazy, like i had a bees nest in there. Fixed the hose put the canister on a soft base (filter sponsh) and now its very quiet.


----------

